# Need Daystar Reviews



## Midnight Rowan (May 28, 2011)

I'm taking advantage of Daystar's Memorial Day sale, and filling up my 3# box with 2 oz. testers. Can I get some reviews of some of the ones I've already picked out and some recommendations for more to fill up the box?

So far I've got:


Black Orchid & Vanille
Hunter's Moon (for DH)
Intoxicating Coconut
Moonlight Kiss on the Veranda
Paradise
Stone-Washed Cotton (for MikeInPdx's Laundry Soap recipe)
Ahoy, Matey (for spa salt bars)
Divine Vanilla Spirit
Green Irish Tweed (for DH)
Woods & Bitter Coffee
Liquid Crack
Out on a Limb

Some useful info to include in the review would be:


How did it compare OOB vs. fully cured CP?
How well did it stick in CP?
How bad was A? (1-5 scale from very slight, easily swirlable to soap on a stick) What temp did you soap at, and did you stick blend or hand whisk?
How bad was D, and was it discernably controllable with vanilla stabilizer?
Any morphing, either of fragrance or to colors?
How does it compare to other FO suppliers of same dupe (if it's a dupe)?
Were you able to use less than 1 oz. ppo and still get a strong scent in CP? How much did you use?
Was this FO enhanced by blending it with anything? (EO/EO Blend/Other FO

I'm also looking for several more recommendations so I can fill up the box. I'm not picky on type really (I'm a scent junkie, period). Some things I'm looking for but haven't found in my previous run through of the listings are:


A lovely, strong coffee, either single note or in a blend
A sweet chocolate, either single note or in a blend
A sugary, powdery something for my 10 year old DD (think Tween ^^)
A fabulous, complex vanilla for my 19 year old DD who is a serious vanilla connoisseur (that doesn't discolor too ugly, or can be mitigated at least a bit with stabilizer)
A masculine fragrance for DH (so totally lost here, as his current favorite is my VS Very Sexy... go figure)
A lovely, mild citrus that sticks (was so disappointed that Grapefruit Lily is out of stock  ) - Sweet Lemon, anything Lime really, Pomegranate, Grafefruit, something either very sweet citrusy or very complex and evocative
A nice, strong coconut that sticks - doesn't have to be true, I'm equally fond of a blend heavy on the coconut
FOs that come across well in multiple products - soap, scrubs, liquid soap, lotion, solid perfume, etc
Any single note FOs that are either great on their own, or wonderful in a blend with another single note FO or EO

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## pgnlady (May 28, 2011)

Sale??  I went to their site and didn't see anything about a sale.  I've been wanting to get some sample packs from them also.  Could you give me the info on the sale please


----------



## Midnight Rowan (May 28, 2011)

Sure! Here's a link to the newsletter article:

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact.com ... 8ZojztpRNO

wow that's a long link lol hope it works >.< 

if not, the gist of it is you get 25% off total FO order above $25 until this coming Tuesday at noon with the code Freedom in the comments box HTH

ETA: To sign up for their newsletter and get info on sales directly, here is the link: http://visitor.r20.constantcontact.com/ ... C19L6SsS0B


----------



## pgnlady (May 28, 2011)

Oh thank you, thank you, thank you!!  Lol... I almost placed an order with them yesterday for a sample pack but was having a hard time deciding my 5th choice.  Sooo glad I waited


----------



## Midnight Rowan (May 28, 2011)

You're very welcome


----------



## judymoody (May 28, 2011)

Have you tried the Soap Scent Review Board?  It lists around 150 different Daystar fragrances.


----------



## Midnight Rowan (May 28, 2011)

Yes, have gone over it, but was looking for a bit more detail and up to date reviews  :wink: also, I'd really like to try some favorites of other people whose opinions I've come to trust


----------



## pgnlady (May 28, 2011)

I'm also curious to hear people's input..  I've decided on 4 fragrances based on the soap scent review board:
Black Vetyver Cafe, Honey & Propolis, Wood Coffee type, Vanilla de Madagascar
But haven't decided on a fifth scent, plus I need to get a sixth one seperate from the sampler pack to put it over $25 bucks.
I'm thinking of Creme de la Creme and Tolu type.


----------



## Lynnz (May 28, 2011)

I love blue kisses from there it sells really well, no acceleration and does discolour but not to a deep dark brown smells great and sticks around. Nice sweet scent without being sickly sweet :0). Just ordered two bottles of the Sakura as this is beautiful in wax must try it in soap :0)


----------



## IrishLass (May 28, 2011)

Midnight Rowan said:
			
		

> Can I get some reviews of some of the ones I've already picked out and some recommendations for more to fill up the box?



I have these two from your list:

Paradise (I soap it quite often. It's a favorite around here) 
Ahoy, Matey (I've only soaped it once. It was in a Lard/Tallow soap)

*How did it compare OOB vs. fully cured CP? * Both remain true in soap.

*How well did it stick in CP?* Paradise is strong and sticks forever and a day, even at .5 oz ppo. Ahoy Mately on the other hand was a very light scent to begin with OOB, and although it's detectable in my finished soap, it's pretty light at 1 oz ppo I soaped it at (at least to my nose). 

*How bad was A? (1-5 scale from very slight, easily swirlable to soap on a stick) * Paradise I would rate at 0 on your scale- absolutely no A at all. It behaves like a dream. Ahoy Mately on the other hand moved quicker than the speed of light on me. I had to do an emergency HP on it.

*What temp did you soap at, and did you stick blend or hand whisk?* I soaped both at 120 degreesF. On Paradise I always have top use my stickblender to encourage trace, otherwise it takes forever. I used my rubber spatula on Ahoy Matey, but it didn't make a difference. 

*How bad was D, and was it discernably controllable with vanilla stabilizer?* On it's own, Paradise will give my soap a slight yellowish tinge, but it stays white with the addition of 1 tsp titanium dioxide. I used 1 tsp ppo of titanium dioxide in my Ahoy Matey soap and it stayed fairly white. 

*Any morphing, either of fragrance or to colors?* Apart from the light yellow tinge with Paradise if no TD is added, nope. 

*How does it compare to other FO suppliers of same dupe (if it's a dupe)?* N/A

*Were you able to use less than 1 oz. ppo and still get a strong scent in CP? *With Paradise- oh yes. I can't answer for Ahoy Matey because I only had a 1 oz sample to soap with and I used it all in one pound batch of soap. 

*How much did you use?* I normally soap Paradise at .7 oz ppo because it's so strong, but I accidentally added only .5 oz ppo once and it held up perfectly fine. 

*Was this FO enhanced by blending it with anything? (EO/EO Blend/Other FO* Nope- just straight up.



> I'm also looking for several more recommendations ........



I have these others from Daystar:

Blooming Violets (a 'spot on' beautiful Parma Violet scent. Soaps great)

Buttermilk & Honey (I use this as my default OMH scent. I only use it at .3 oz ppo to just enhance the natural scent of my goatmilk, oatmeal and honey soap)

Good Lookin' Cowboy (a clean leather-type scent)

Lemon Sugar and Candied Violets (smells just like MMS's Relaxation FO to me, which I also happen to like very much. It's hard to describe it though. It's just a real pleasant, relaxing, sweet scent. It discolors to a yucky, dinghy yellow if you don't use TD, though.)

Milk Sugar Kisses -a dupe of Lait Sucre (The comforting scent of sweetened, condensed milk. No A and no D if you use TD. I love to do a layered soap with this FO - I scent the top layer with Milk Sugar Kisses and the bottom layer with Tupelo Honey from ScentWorks. The scent of my finished soap reminds me of the sweet, soft scent of a newborn baby).

Salty Sailor (My favorite ocean scent. It's Cape Cod in a bottle to me- pure, fresh, salty sea air.)

IrishLass


----------



## Midnight Rowan (May 29, 2011)

Thank you so much, ladies!

Irish Lass, *awesome* detailed review! thank you for taking so much time

Lyn, is the blue kisses a blue sugar dupe?

I think I'll go ahead and add the Buttermilk & Honey (saw several people recommend it on other threads as well), the Lemon Sugar & Candied Violets (for my sweet citrus), and the Milk Sugar Kisses (also saw it recommended several times) to finish off my box.

Although now, I'll have to check out that Tupelo Honey from TSW >.< Irish Lass, your description of that double layer just made me want it, immediately lol I have always adored the smell of clean, soft babies... total comfort scent for me


----------



## PrairieCraft (May 29, 2011)

Hunters Moon is a great strong manly scent.  To my nose it smells a little like leather.  It's a good modern manly smell with none of the talc or cologne notes in so many of the man scents.  Super duper strong though, used at 1 oz ppo and could have gotten away with .7 easy.  It overheated for me but it could have been the fact that I used all hard oils on this batch.  Used charcoal so don't know about D.  Had women who like a masculine scent after this one.  Did I mention that it's strong?

Woods and Bitter Coffee discolored.  I did a lovely swirl that was obliterated.  It's a nice scent and sticks but it didn't blend well into my soap and I ended up with FO spots in the cured bars and it has beaded up on the outside of the bars.  I added the FO to my oils before the lye so???
A little strange oob, very 'dry' better scent in soap and it sticks.  Weird blending problem could have been soaper error.

Out on a Limb.  YUM YUM YUM... that's all.  Oob, yum.  In soap, yum. AND it sticks.  It's sweet and I think the description says manly but I don't think so.  Colored it so no idea about D, no A.   LOVE

Woods and Bitter coffee was picked out of a bunch of other scents by a few of my testers and it was nice but because of the bad reaction and the fact that it didn't appeal to a lot of people this is one that I probably won't use again.  Unless my Aunt who loved it asks for more.  :wink: 

Buttermilk and Honey is a non foody clean soap scent that hasn't faded stays really light and would be great in a lotion. Very pretty scent, not too sweet.  All kinds of different people like this.  Some scents get a strong reaction of yes or no, this one is generally liked, even if they don't oof and ahh over it.

Don't bother with the coconut.  Goes dark brown and smells like plastic.

The honey is the best I've used, very strong, straight honey.

I am so taking advantage of this sale to order a huge bottle of Out on a Limb.  A little Hunters Moon and Buttermilk and Honey and a few new ones to try.  I would also love to know of a good vanilla to try.  I've been entirely disappointed with most and DS has soo many, how do you choose??  I have sampled a couple dozen FOs from DS so if there is anything else you're thinking about let me know.  It's great to have help trying to find good FOs.


Would you mind if I butt into this thread :arrow: Wondering if anyone has tried:
Belle Morte
Crazy in Love
Emperors Love
Exotica
Exotic Woods
Galaxy of Stars
Ice Princess
Nathaniel
Skin on Skin (sounds so weird)
The Perfect Ten
The Sweet Dark


----------



## Midnight Rowan (May 29, 2011)

I wouldn't mind at all, PrairieCraft! The more the merrier   

I was also wondering about the Galaxy of Stars, Ice Princess, and Nathanial.

Thank you so much for your review as well! I've taken the coconut off my list and replaced it with the Honey (hate plasticky coconut >.<)... maybe I can try it in the double layer bar Irish Lass does and see if I get the same sweet baby breath smell she described ^^


----------



## Midnight Rowan (May 29, 2011)

Ok so far have gotten reviews on:

Hunter's Moon
Ahoy! Matey
Liquid Crack
Honey
Buttermilk & Honey
Milk Sugar Kisses
Paradise
Out on a Limb
Salty Sailor
Lemon Sugar & Candied Violets
Blue Kisses

Have found reviews on other threads for:

Pink Kisses
Woods & Bitter Coffee
Stone-Washed Cotton

Couldn't find anything either here or on the SSRB though for:

Black Orchid & Vanille
Moonlight Kiss on the Veranda

Anyone soaped these two or used for B&B?

If not, I may just switch them out for other suggestions or grab Black Tie Affair & Felicity from the Clearance page... anyone have a review for those two?


----------



## NancyRogers (May 29, 2011)

Midnight Rowan said:
			
		

> Ok so far have gotten reviews on:
> 
> If not, I may just switch them out for other suggestions or grab Black Tie Affair & Felicity from the Clearance page... anyone have a review for those two?



I can't remember for sure, but I think I read somewhere that at least one of those two fades in CP.  I wish I could remember where I saw that review.  You might want to wait on those until you can find out for sure.  That's not to say that everything that you find on her clearance page is not good for CP.  I've had great luck with Disco Doll and Darlin' Clementine.  They aren't available now, but they worked out well for me.  I have not had very much luck with Cape Jasmine that I also got on clearance.  It fades. 

I soap Liquid Crack on a regular basis.  It discolors ever so slightly, but it hasn't changed the color that I use in layers.  I leave the bottom uncolored, then do a neon pink layer and finally a black layer.  I'd say it might A just a tad, but not too bad.  I just ordered another big bottle.  I can't keep it around.  All of my daughters and their friends go nuts for it.  I like it as well, and I was surprised to learn that one of my Hubby's friends really likes it.  So, I wouldn't have thought of it as unisex, but maybe?  

I've soaped Pistachio Ice Cream, but didn't love it.  It does all kinds of weird things during the cure...disappears, comes back plastic, finally turns out okay, but more ice cream than nutty.  It discolors as well.  I just didn't like it, but some of my testers thought it was nice.  Still, I wouldn't order again.  It did not A though.

Toffee Sugar Crunch was popular with some of my testers.  I didn't have much trouble soaping it.  Not much A or D (maybe slight yellowish tan D, which could probably be overcome with TD, but I just left mine uncolored.)  I did get some ash, but that might have been something I did wrong.  I'm thinking of placing another order to get more of this one.

Finally, I HP'd Goldilocks.  It D's slightly to a yellowish color, but I can't say about A.  To me, it smells like a Christmas/Winter scent.  Hard to describe.  Complex, but not a favorite.  I find that I'm not drawn at all to Fall/Winter scents.  I think I just don't like spicy scents.  Wouldn't order again.


----------



## Midnight Rowan (May 29, 2011)

Thank you Nancy. I was actually thinking about the Goldilocks too. Your describing it as more of a Christmas/Winter scent helped alot, as I was thinking of it more like an OMH variation with added mint. Still will probably try it eventually, but now it's not on my list of "must try now"


----------



## pgnlady (May 30, 2011)

Ok placed my order... (I love threads like this so I can find out about new scents).  I ended up getting Black Vetyver Coffee, Honey, Hunter’s Moon, Liquid Crack, Vanilla of Madagascar, and Tolu.  I can't wait to check them out when they get here


----------



## Midnight Rowan (May 31, 2011)

I finally nailed down my choice too, finally decided on:

Hunter's Moon
Blue Kisses
Liquid Crack
Pink Kisses
Woods & Bitter Coffee
Black Orchid & Vanille
Vanilla de Madagascar
Paradise
Salty Sailor
Honey
Buttermilk & Honey
Milk Sugar Kisses
Stone Washed Cotton
Out on a Limb
Lemon Sugar & Candied Violets

Will order tomorrow morning... still toying with the idea of uping the size of the box and throwing in the lb. of Black Tie Affair and Felicity from the Clearance page... I mean, $8 for 16 oz - sheesh!

Will try and work out my own reviews for these, along with pics this time =)


----------



## pgnlady (Jun 13, 2011)

Well I got my stuff in.  It took a long time compared to other suppliers.  

I haven't soaped any yet but my opinion OOB:

Vanilla of Madagascar - smells like Vanilla vanilla from BB to me and they are cheaper.
Liquid Crack - Smells weird to me, but my 13yo son loved it.
Honey - Nice honey smell
Tulu - Nice perfume type scent
Hunter's Moon - Love it.  Great men's scent.
Black Vetvyer Cafe - Love it

I will definantly be ordering larger quanitites of Hunter's Moon and Black Vetvyer Cafe.  The others are nice too, they just didn't blow me away.


----------



## pgnlady (Jul 8, 2011)

Midnight I never heard what you thought of your scents.  I just put in an order for a second sample pack, I'm getting:
Out on a Limb
Liquid Crack (again the kids love it)
Sandalwood & Clary Sage
Woods & Bitter Coffee
Tea for a Dozen
I'd love to hear what you thought of your scents for the next time I order.  

So far I've soaped with:
Liquid Crack:  At .7oz ppo it is plenty strong, no A and just a really slight greyish D.  Overall great to soap with.  
Honey & Propolis:  Wow love this one, really strong at .7oz ppo.  No A and D is a golden tan (perfect for the scent).


----------



## beabea (Jul 12, 2011)

Does anybody have a link to the July newsletter? TIA


----------



## paillo (Sep 23, 2011)

anyone tried Belle Morte? sounded so wonderful i had to order some, and absinthe, and hunter's moon. this is a great forum, can't believe i haven't read it yet!


----------

